# Interesting but upsetting story....



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, that pretty much sums up the entire State including the City of Detroit. Believe me, it would hold up in court too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

uptracker said:


> Well, that pretty much sums up the entire State including the City of Detroit. Believe me, it would hold up in court too.


I'm not too sure about that. I'd deffinately go to court on that one.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyways.....either way the officer followed him to town after checking his traps. So he must have gone through some rural areas by the sounds of it. Plus, I know you can trap in a lot of "towns."


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thats interesting. If I go to a garage sale and buy some traps I better have tags or it could be $100 because wild animals frequent my yard. Wonder if I would need a license too even if I never intended to use them ? Better be careful !


----------



## Corey.223 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well thanks for all your opinions, I'll take all of them into consideration. All of those who don't think my buddy was honest, he had no reason to stretch the truth. So i'll stand by him and let him know that he should pursue higher officials. Thanks again


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Over the course of almost 30 years of hunting, fishing, trapping, writing about it, and getting to know about 50 different CO's over the years, including their Chief, Alan Marble, I beg to differ.
> 
> NO, they're not all like that...in fact, I've NEVER known any of them to be anything less than very courteous, all of them, even the ones that had never laid eyes on me, and stopped me in the field or on the water to check me.
> 
> ...


All i got say about this is the Conservation officers i have spoken to all treat you like criminals. I got a ticket this year for a bullsh** reason and the officer could have easly been courteous about things. the ticket was so stupid the judge at court luaghed and the prosecuting attorney dissmissed the case. My 2 cents is the dnr in michigan is worthless.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for slowing down, I run mostly coyotes and they never stay in the same section you start running them in. Im always worried about a dog getting hit I have been lucky. I think the guy was rude but might have thought that his best dog just got hit. So tempers can get heated. 

nitetime


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Kind of scares me since I trap the Big Rapids area. I haven't met the Mecosta CO but have met the Lake county Co many times. I will have to make up more trap tags since I often just alternate my tags depending on what I will be setting for.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh, one of michigans finest. Unless the laws have changed a C O has more authority than the state police. With reasonable cause ( the infamous grey area ) they can search you, your auto or your home etc. WITHOUT A WARRANT. I would still fight the ticket. That ticket should not have been written. And I would call and talk to anyone at the D N R who would listen. I agree there probably are more good C O 's than bad ones.


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

everlast1 said:


> Ahh, one of michigans finest. Unless the laws have changed a C O has more authority than the state police. With reasonable cause ( the infamous grey area ) they can search you, your auto or your home etc. WITHOUT A WARRANT. I would still fight the ticket. That ticket should not have been written. And I would call and talk to anyone at the D N R who would listen.


Everlast,

I heard this myth when I was younger as well. However, it is just that, a myth. They do not have those rights. They cannot search your home or car without a warrant. Many were able to bully sportsmen into believing they could do it but it's not so. I hang with too many troopers to know better. This discussion has taken place several times. Show them the same respect they show you but tell them they may not search your vehicle and they won't. They may get upset and try to find a ticket for you if they can but that's it.

Before this thread gets too far out of hand we should stop generalizing the CO's. I have met a number of them that should probably loose their badges as I have met regular cops that should as well. However, I have met many more that were good upstanding folks just trying to help protect the sports we love and treat the average sportsman with the respect they deserve. I still don't allow them to go through my vehicle but I do respect them and the job they do.


----------



## Corey.223 (Jan 6, 2006)

My intentions on starting this thread were not to bully any CO's, just to talk about what a friend had encountered. Goods and bads are found everywhere we look no matter what its dealing with. I have informed my friend of all your opinions and he has decided to take further action on this matter. Thanks again for all your input, This is one of the reasons I surf michigan-sportsman forum, vast knowledge, true outdoorsman.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

First of all, traps have to have a trap tag with the trappers name and address or a drivers license number.....No exceptions. This law is one that allows us to combat trap theft. No ID on the trap, no proof of ownership. Put yourself in my shoes. I am checking a trapper. He has 20 traps with him all with a brand new copper tags on them. Then I see a trap in the truck with no trap tag. How do I know this is one of his traps and he just didn't steal this trap from some other trapper. You don't, all you have is his word and a feel for if he is lying or not. 
Believe me people lie... They might not even be doing anything wrong but they lie. I am not justifying what the CO did was right or wrong, but usually circumstances lead to actions. I am sure he just didn't wake up and say I am gonna hassle every trapper I see. Usually their is some embelishment in the story. Nobody likes to get a citation, but that is the great thing about the good ol' USA. You are guilty until proven otherwise.
Unfortunately the citation is a civil infraction which by laws says that the state only has to show 51% to convict. Pretty hard to argue that when the trap had no tag and I am sure he took the trap or at least a photo of it.
By the way......Not all CO's are bad.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

JWICKLUND said:


> Nobody likes to get a citation, but that is the great thing about the good ol' USA. You are guilty until proven otherwise.


Correct me if I'm wrong here, and maybe it was a sarcastic remark, but isn't it innocent until proven otherwise?


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

> Correct me if I'm wrong here, and maybe it was a sarcastic remark, but isn't it innocent until proven otherwise?


NO, I think he stated it right. All outdoors men and women are guilty of something...it's there job to figure it out!

Everybody should wish JWICKLUND and all the other co's have a nice time at TREETOPS RESORT the begining of march at all of our expense as well!


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

JWICKLUND said:


> By the way......Not all CO's are bad.


They may not be all bad, but I sure am glad I don't fish in Iron County.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> First of all, traps have to have a trap tag with the trappers name and address or a drivers license number.....No exceptions. This law is one that allows us to combat trap theft. No ID on the trap, no proof of ownership. Put yourself in my shoes. I am checking a trapper. He has 20 traps with him all with a brand new copper tags on them. Then I see a trap in the truck with no trap tag. How do I know this is one of his traps and he just didn't steal this trap from some other trapper. You don't, all you have is his word *and a feel for if he is lying or not.*
> Believe me people lie... They might not even be doing anything wrong but they lie. I am not justifying what the CO did was right or wrong, but usually circumstances lead to actions. I am sure he just didn't wake up and say I am gonna hassle every trapper I see. Usually their is some embelishment in the story. Nobody likes to get a citation, but that is the great thing about the good ol' USA. You are guilty until proven otherwise.
> Unfortunately the citation is a civil infraction which by laws says that the state only has to show 51% to convict. Pretty hard to argue that when the trap had no tag and I am sure he took the trap or at least a photo of it.
> By the way......Not all CO's are bad.


There in the underline and bold, might lie one of the problems. 
Irregardless, if the law states that the trap must have a tag, then the trap should have had a tag on it. Assuming that the trapper was honest and he had just removed the trap from the field in which the tag had been torn off because of an animal in the trap, he should definately take his case to court. Win or loose, take it to court. That so called "civil infraction" damages him more than what you might want to imply. Because of that "civil infraction", in the future if he/she ever takes a trophy animal or fish, of any kind, it won't be allowed in any record books. There's no arguement to this, as there have been many writings across the States of hunters/fishermen having this happen. A judge or magistrate after hearing both sides and if the trapper had no other "civil infractions" or any type of "run in" with the law, no traffic tickets, he just might go home with a warning.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

First of all I appologize for my guilty until proven otherwise comment. That was a crude attempt at humor. I joke around with some of the the locals telling them that the way the laws are written, all I have to do is watch them long enough and they will do something wrong. 
Being a lifelong Yooper I have done and seen it all so I take that into account when I am working. I have broken many laws growing up....I just didn't know about them all until now. Heck I don't even think I had a tag on any of my traps growing up. 
Also a civil infraction does not carry any weight on a criminal record. If you pay the fine (or it is dismissed) the charged is no longer on your record. A misdemeanor is still there even if you paid the fine. When we run files on people civil infractions don't show up. You buddy whether he wins or loses will be fine as far as his record goes.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> There in the underline and bold, might lie one of the problems.
> Irregardless, if the law states that the trap must have a tag, then the trap should have had a tag on it. Assuming that the trapper was honest and he had just removed the trap from the field in which the tag had been torn off because of an animal in the trap, he should definately take his case to court. Win or loose, take it to court. That so called "civil infraction" damages him more than what you might want to imply. *Because of that "civil infraction", in the future if he/she ever takes a trophy animal or fish, of any kind, it won't be allowed in any record books. There's no arguement to this, as there have been many writings across the States of hunters/fishermen having this happen. A judge or magistrate after hearing both sides and if the trapper had no other "civil infractions" or any type of "run in" with the law, no traffic tickets, he just might go home with a* *warning*.


 
The part I underlined is something I have never heard of. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen but knowing what I know, I can't see how they can discriminate that way. DNR has set aside major crimes such as closed season, over limit, illegal method, illegal device, etc. These are what I would think of when disqualifying a person from the record book... Let me check with my fellow officers and I will get you a definate answer.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

JWICKLUND said:


> First of all, traps have to have a trap tag with the trappers name and address or a drivers license number.....No exceptions. This law is one that allows us to combat trap theft. No ID on the trap, no proof of ownership.
> By the way......Not all CO's are bad.


 Just the majority!!:sad: 

And trap tags can not be removed by thieves?


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

just quit your whining and engrave your DL # on your traps, it's cheaper (in the long run) than tags, legal, and won't come off. not to mention you can identify YOUR traps forever...as can the CO when he finds a thief with one of yours.


----------

